# Rob Zombie's Halloween Michael Myers Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Have not done these coveralls in about 3 or 4 years as they got to be really expensive and hard to find as they were discontinued. They are about $200-$300 new usually if you can find the old style, and they are a real pain to do and very time consuming and a lot of labor so that is why I stopped doing them. But I got one pair that I was lucky to find, and I still get a ton of requests for them and also got a great mask from Russell Lewis The Destroyer. These will be even better than they were years ago and are just about done. But now that I got a great mask this should be an awesome costume and life-sized. 

RZ Myers returns just in time for Halloween! 

WIP pics more to come!













Adding layers of dirt and grime them some more final details and blood.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Added more grime and blood, almost done! 


Oh yeeeeah the beast is back! Just finished up the life-sized indoor pics, daylight pics and video still to come! RZ Michael Myers has come back home!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight video showing all the details. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNj3o1NPia0


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

God keep a sheet over that or something when it's in storage! I'd have a heart attack every time I came in the room just seeing him standing there. Fantastically done sir!


----------



## Coyoteprince (Oct 25, 2016)

Good work on dirtying up the coveralls. Very intimidating- ESPECIALLY in that dark porch lighting, jeez. I'd be incredibly unnerved if I saw that thing just standing there on someone's porch after dark


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Customer photos with the coveralls I made.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another pair just about done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another pair just about done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Stage 2 blood.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

How did you achieve the human face on the inside of the mask? It looks great!!!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, it is a Leatherface undermask. I also have latex Myers eye inserts.


----------

